# Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480



## Blackburn (1. Juli 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Hi

hat jemand vielleicht auf einer GTX480 schon die WLP getauscht?
ich finde in google leider nichts darüber, keine tests etc...

ich hatte mal auf meiner GTX285 die WLP gegen die Prolimatech PK-1 getauscht was mir ca. 8°C brachte
ich dachte es köntne bei der GTX480 eventuell mehr bringen, 
man könnte ja auch die Coolaboratory Liquid drauf geben 

grüße
Blackburn


----------



## SESOFRED (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren!

mfg


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Das Demontieren des Kühlers bedeutet Garantieverlust. Soll man das bei einer neuen Karte über deren Dauer-Ausfallrate Nichts bekannt ist tun (Keiner weiss, wieviele Garantiefälle nach einem Jahr auftreten)  ? Blödsinn. Selber Schuld, wer seine 500 Euro ins All schiessen will.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Das Demontieren des Kühlers bedeutet Garantieverlust. Soll man das bei einer neuen Karte über deren Dauer-Ausfallrate Nichts bekannt ist tun (Keiner weiss, wieviele Garantiefälle nach einem Jahr auftreten)  ? Blödsinn. Selber Schuld, wer seine 500 Euro ins All schiessen will.



Außer bei EVGA: da bleibt die garantie immernoch erhalten. Bei Asus ist es ähnlich: da bleibt die garantie erhalten wenn dadurch keinen Schaden verursacht wurde... Ich glaub Zotac macht das auch!?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Komisch in den Garantiebestimmungen konnte ich nichts darüber finden bei EVGA.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Komisch in den Garantiebestimmungen konnte ich nichts darüber finden bei EVGA.




Dann schau mal ins FAQ 



> *Question / Issue*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## zøtac (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Das mit der Garantie kann ich bestätigen, EVGA ist da sehr kulant :>


----------



## Own3r (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Ich denke, dass ein Wechsel der WLP ein paar Grad bringen wird, da die werksmäßig warscheinlich eine eher kostengünstige verwenden. Wenn man jetzt die WLP austauscht, zB die Prolimatech PK-1, wird das schon was bringen. Aber wie schon gesagt, besteht die Gefahr des Garantieverlustes.


----------



## schlappe89 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Naja ich möchte mal bezweifeln dass das ne kostengünstige WLP ist. Was kostet ein Tropfen hochwertige WLP? Außerdem ist die Karte für ihre Hitzeprobleme bekannt.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Würde ich nicht machen, da wären mir meine 500 Euro vieeel zu schade 

Lass da mal was passieren, auch wenn du nicht schuld dran warst...


----------



## fpsJunkie (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Ich würds auch lassen, kannste in 2-3 Jahren machen wenn die Karte keinen mehr interessiert und im 2. PC steckt


----------



## Own3r (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte mal bezweifeln dass das ne kostengünstige WLP ist. Was kostet ein Tropfen hochwertige WLP? Außerdem ist die Karte für ihre Hitzeprobleme bekannt.



Ach, bei der Herstellung wird überall dran gespart, also auch an der WLP! Nicht umsonst werden alle Computerteile im fernen Osten produzieren.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

.... Und auch dort wieder verschrottet


----------



## NeroNobody (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Wieso sollte  NV ihre Grakas mit billig WLP ausliefern, wenn sie ihr Hitzeproblem mit 1 € pro Karte fast lösen könnten?!


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Die WLP bei AMD/ATI ist auch nicht besser


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Das Hauptproblem der WLP ist nicht die Qualität, sondern eher das dort i.d.R. ein riesen haufen drauf ist.

Und dieser Umstand wird einfach nicht geändert, weil das für den automatischen Prozessablauf ein erheblicher Mehraufwand wäre.


----------



## Blackburn (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

damals als ich die GTX285 gekauft habe ist mir beim runternehmen des Kühlers aufgefallen das da wirklich extrem viel WLP drauf ist...

das problem aber was ich bei der GTX285 hatte war, das der Kühler zu wenig Anpressdruck hatte. Ich machte mit der PK-1 Paste eine schöne Schicht wie auf einer CPU, und das war zu wenig weil der Kühler nicht überall gleich stark auflag und ließ sich auch nicht mehr dazu drücken.

deswegen frage ich ob jemand da schon erfahrungen hat, wie das aussieht wenn man den Kühler runternimmt, ob es Probleme gibt mit WLP auftragen und so.
Und es geht mir sonst wo hin ob ich die Garantie verlier oder nicht. Solche sinnlose Posts nerven einfach. Ich denke hier bei PCGHX zu sein und nicht auf dem Hinterhof... bitte.

Ich überlege es mir noch, eventuell knalle ich die Coolaboratory Liquid drauf.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

würde mich auch mal innteressieren wie es danach aussieht.

ich tendiere zu anderen paste .

manche reden auch murx hier ,als ob die meisten nicht die augen offen halten würden für ne bessere GPU kühler 

warte selber auf, den Gelid Gpu kühler .
ich will mir nicht die Ohren kaputt machen mit den krach im spiel modus .

nach 1 jahr werden die karten ehe wieder in verkauf rubrik  verkauft .



das ist das gleiche ob man jetzt ne ölwechsel macht .

die firmen schreibens zwar garantie verlust aber ich will mal das von europa parlement hören .

hatt schon einer daggegen geklagt  nö ,

also 

Phillip Morris hatte auch gesagt das zigarretten angeblich nicht süchtig machen .Und was ist jetzt


----------



## Blackburn (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

ich bin süchtig 

naja mal sehen... ich werd mal den Kühler an diesem Wochenende abmachen und die Prolimatech PK-1 drauf klatschen.
derzeit habe ich 50°C Idle und 95°C wenn ich mit GPU Tool ran gehe.
Der Lüfter ist bei 92% eben ziemlich laut, aber was solls...

sollten sich 10 bis 15 °C weniger ausgehen kann man ihn ja vielleicht auf 80-85% laufen lassen was einen großen Unterschied ausmacht.

Würde mich immer noch darüber freuen wenn es jemanden gäbe der den Kühler schon unten hatte.

Grüße


----------



## PIXI (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

habe gerade, extra für dich, was gefunden. auf den bildern kann man gut erkennen wie der abdruck der wlp aussieht... und die einzelteile vom kühler usw.
Google-Ergebnis für http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2010/03/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-1-5gb-review/gtx480-2l.jpg

hier sind auch noch ein paar bilder
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/gf100-2/gtx480-cooler1.jpg

gruß PIX


----------



## Blackburn (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

danke PIXI, konnte sowas irgendwie nicht finden.

ich denke schon das die PK1 besser ist als die, die nVidia verwendet.
bedenkt bitte das bei CPU's es nicht anders ist! Die Hersteller haben da genau so viel Erfahrung und die WLP auf den Intel CPU's ist dennoch Mist!

Ich werds jetzt am Wochenende machen, oder heute nach der Arbeit


----------



## Own3r (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Deshalb baut man seinen PC selbst zusammen und verwendet nur beste Hardware


----------



## Blackburn (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Tausch bei der GTX480*

Nun Leute!

meine Karte funktioniert noch 
jetzt lasse ich sie gerade braten  mit GPU Tool + ATI Tool gleichzeitig.

aber kommen wir gleich zu dem was sich geändert hat, nun:

1) habe mal mit standardtakt eingeheizt
ich kann überraschenderweise nun auf 0,950 Volt runter gehen, das war früher nicht möglich!
Die Karte wird dabei max. 83°C warm und der Lüfter dreht mit 76% was für die GTX480 so gut wie unhörbar ist 
Die Temps im Leerlauf betragen 43-44°C
Sobald ich die Volt auf 0,938 einstelle kommen ab und zu "ERROR's"

2) Nun so wie ich die Karte davor laufen hatte, also 800/1600/2000 bei 1,050V hat sich folgendes gändert:
die Karte läuft mit oben genannten Taktraten stabil unter 1,025V (original waren bei mir glaub ich 1,063)
sie wurde früher bis 95°C heiss und der Lüfter drehte mit 92% unüberhörber
Jetzt sieht das so aus, das die karte 88-89°C MAX heiss wird, der Lüfter dreht trotzdem mit 90% was kaum Unterschied macht.

Was mir gefällt: weniger Volt, und @Stock über 0,1 Volt weniger als früher
gefallen tut mir auch die PCB Platte. Bei der GTX285 sind alle Pads für RAM usw. mit runtergegangen, hier bleibt alles schön drauf und man nimmt nur den Kühler runter.

Was mir nicht gefällt: das Teil kann immer noch als Herdplatte her halten  der Kühler sieht auch dementsprechend aus, hab nur leider kein E-ATX .

Ich hoffe mein mini Bericht gefällt euch, sollte jemand Pics sehen wollen dann... keine Ahnung, bin etwas faul, schreibt mich einfach an.

Grüße


----------

